# Install FreeBSD9.1 on HP Proliant DL160 Gen8



## perzzoffka (Feb 1, 2013)

Whether supports operating system is a network controller HP ns361i embedded in the server?
In Hardware Notice this controller is not found.


----------



## perzzoffka (Feb 1, 2013)

sorry,incorrectly written


> operating system


FreeBSD 9.1


> hp ns361i


hp nc361i


----------



## gqgunhed (Feb 1, 2013)

I am not sure if the NIC is supported under FreeBSD. 

I checked 9.1 supported hardware#ETHERNET and from there hopped into http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=bce&sektion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+9.1-RELEASE, but these are only the 382i that were part of the HP ProLiant DL380 Generation 7 (G7).

Perhaps you can extract some information about the chipset used by the HP 361i Integrated Dual Port Gigabit Server Adapter. 
It should be comparable with the (add-on card) HP Ethernet 1Gb 2-port 361T Adapter / part no.
652497-B21 (QuickSpecs)

Maybe this information is at least of some help for you.


----------



## perzzoffka (Feb 1, 2013)

Unfortunately the server will insert an additional controller. Thanks for the info.


----------

